# Fraps Low sound Issue



## Undertaker (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey,

i've got the gamerecorder Fraps.

But when I play something I just recorded, it has very low sound. It's not the volume-settings.

There was a solution on this but it got taken off YouTube.

Could someone help me?

Thanks


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, this is based on your volume recording settings. This is depend on your "Stereo Mix" volume, you might have it set to the low level.


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 9, 2007)

So how do I get to the stereo-settings?

Thnx for replying btw.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Double Click on Volume Control Icon. then go to options, go to proporties, Marked the circle in "recording", Make sure "Stereo Mix" is checked, then click ok. You don't want Stereo Mix to be high. The Quality of it will cause fuzzies sounds while recording the game. Just increase it a litte.


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok I did what you asked, but now I encountered a problem.

I can't click on recording. [ The picture below shows a Dutch set-up, but it shouldn't hinder too much. Edit: Opnemen = Recording]


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

No, you just click ok, and adjust the Stereo Mix, thats all.


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't see the option "stereo" in that menu


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

One more thing you forgot to mention, Change HD Audio Render to Recording I guess.


----------



## NDUDE (Oct 14, 2007)

Try this. Go to:

Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Audio tab > Sound Recording volume > Stereo Mix to second-lowest and Line In/Mic/whatever to the highest.


----------

